# Best commercial router letter templates



## Woodartisan (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello, 
Any recommendations for a good and easy to use commercial router 1 1/2" letter template kit?


----------



## tdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi ,I have a milescraft set.They take some getting use to and you don't have fancy fonts but i like them.Made a few signs for my friends camps and cabins they seemed happy with them.
Tdog


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Woodartisan said:


> Hello,
> Any recommendations for a good and easy to use commercial router 1 1/2" letter template kit?


Hello!

What sort of a template?-
is it a paper set like I' ve seen from milescraft?
In this case , Most of windows installations comes with dozen of installed fonts witch
you can use to print letters or words any size with your printer.

You can also google for free fonts.ttf (ttf is for true type fonts)

Regards.


----------



## tdog (Nov 30, 2011)

Not not the pantograph.just the sign pro set.Though the pantograh looks tempting.
Tdog


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I second Tdog and the Milescraft! I have it and it's very easy to use. Here's a link: 1212 - SignPro™ - Milescraft


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I've got both the Milescraft and the Rockler sets. Both have their quirks. I like the Rockler font set (Comic Sans) and it just sticks down to the workpiece with carpet tape. It does require a special super short barrel bushing. They include a plastic bushing with the set but that thing wears out in a heartbeat, really need the optional, read extra $$, brass bushing. The Milescraft set is a bit fussy with the frame arrangement they use. Either are usable but take some getting used to.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

jschaben said:


> I've got both the Milescraft and the Rockler sets. Both have their quirks. I like the Rockler font set (Comic Sans) and it just sticks down to the workpiece with carpet tape. It does require a special super short barrel bushing. They include a plastic bushing with the set but that thing wears out in a heartbeat, really need the optional, read extra $$, brass bushing. The Milescraft set is a bit fussy with the frame arrangement they use. Either are usable but take some getting used to.


Hi John,

I have the Milescraft letter and numbers set I bought (stole) from a wood shop a few days ago. I don't have the jig to fit them in so I was going to try the carpet tape way of attaching them. Do you think if I were to make a fixture from 1/4 or 3/8 inch stock with a cut-out just a tad bigger than the letter then tape the letters to it using carpet tape would work? All I would need is one fixture the same size as just one of the letters then move it accordingly for each letter as I route it out. 

Any thoughts or suggestions on my idea?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I have the Milescraft letter and numbers set I bought (stole) from a wood shop a few days ago. I don't have the jig to fit them in so I was going to try the carpet tape way of attaching them. Do you think if I were to make a fixture from 1/4 or 3/8 inch stock with a cut-out just a tad bigger than the letter then tape the letters to it using carpet tape would work? All I would need is one fixture the same size as just one of the letters then move it accordingly for each letter as I route it out.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions on my idea?


Hi Ken - Don't see why you couldn't. If I were to attempt it, I think I would use 3/4" hardwood stock with grooves cut along the narrow edge just wide enough to slip fit the templates in. Would need the groove wide enough for the templates to go in easily but not so wide they could slip over each other. Also need a way to fix them in place once they are assembled in the correct order. The hardwood rails would provide a base for your router to ride on so the base of the router isn't touching the templates, just the guide bushing. You need to place the groove such that it will hold the templates far enough above the stock to accomodate the barrel length of the bushings. The barrels can be shortened on the bandsaw if need be but need to be long enough to effectively guide you. Just a couple of thoughts on what I think would be needed. I think Bj and N'awlins have both already done something similar.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi Ken - Don't see why you couldn't. If I were to attempt it, I think I would use 3/4" hardwood stock with grooves cut along the narrow edge just wide enough to slip fit the templates in. Would need the groove wide enough for the templates to go in easily but not so wide they could slip over each other. Also need a way to fix them in place once they are assembled in the correct order. The hardwood rails would provide a base for your router to ride on so the base of the router isn't touching the templates, just the guide bushing. You need to place the groove such that it will hold the templates far enough above the stock to accomodate the barrel length of the bushings. The barrels can be shortened on the bandsaw if need be but need to be long enough to effectively guide you. Just a couple of thoughts on what I think would be needed. I think Bj and N'awlins have both already done something similar.


Hi John and thanks for the reply,

As opposed to making one long holder so to speak I was thinking of making just one larger than the single template because I thought each of them had the same outside measurement, they don't. Now its back to the drawing board and using your suggestion. Probably the best way would be to use two equal lengths of stock, route a groove in each one and join them together at each end using a template as a guide for width because they are at least the same length. Routing a 3/16 inch wide groove in one piece and a 5/8 inch wide in the other would work quite well I think. Holding the templates in place is no problem. Rockler has double sided stickers in 1/2 inch diameter that come in packs of 300 so I ordered three packs a few weeks ago as well as 3 packs of the 60 count 2 inch stickers. 

I have several pieces of 24x6x3/4 Red Oak that could be used and using 3/4 thick stock I don't see the need to shorten the guide barrels, even by keeping the templates flush with the stock surface. After thinking about it and checking I found out even 1/2 inch stock could be used keeping the templates flush with the stock surface.

Now then, do you see any flaws in my plan of attack?


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Have you tried to call the company, explaining your situtation ?
For my taste the framing between the lettering allows to much spacing between the letters. I understand why they had to do this, but never the l e s s,,,,,,,,
I made a report some time back what I did to remeidy this in my world, a little more complicated, but showing the differance to several friends & then offering the change to remake the ones I had made was a resounding OK. It also allowed me to letter the main topic (or their last name) in an arch which allowed the overall sign to me smaller with some space for intresting additions pertaining to the indivigals intrest. As true with CNC's machines. You do not see the CNC sign programs offering the,, l e t t e r s,,, spaced as such. Boils down to what ever flotes your boat, I supose.

As a side note: When I was ask if i could make some signs from several non woodworking friends at our RV over the fire get-to-gethers. ( and ironic a couple of woodworking buddy's also) I was talking to my next door neighbor about buying a Milescraft kit. "Hey some where I have one, will bring it over" was his reply. Well it was not all there,,,,the key components mising was there plastic bace plate & the bit centering tool. Call the factory explaining I would buy one, if nothing else just to see if the overall system would apeal to me, Sure was her reply.

I ended up buying my own kit later, their design kit & and an extra 2 1/2 lettering set. So they know what a little customer service could bring. Thing to get lost or mis-place over time, at least that was my neighbors reasoning also. He gained a new base plate & centering tool for the kit's use.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> Hi John and thanks for the reply,
> 
> As opposed to making one long holder so to speak I was thinking of making just one larger than the single template because I thought each of them had the same outside measurement, they don't. Now its back to the drawing board and using your suggestion. Probably the best way would be to use two equal lengths of stock, route a groove in each one and join them together at each end using a template as a guide for width because they are at least the same length. Routing a 3/16 inch wide groove in one piece and a 5/8 inch wide in the other would work quite well I think. Holding the templates in place is no problem. Rockler has double sided stickers in 1/2 inch diameter that come in packs of 300 so I ordered three packs a few weeks ago as well as 3 packs of the 60 count 2 inch stickers.
> 
> ...


Not really Ken - as I said, I haven't tried anything other than the framing included,,, yet. John pointed out a couple of things I don't care for, especially the wider spacing so I may be getting into it if I can ever get caught up on some other things I have going. The only thing that occurred to me that may be an issue is placing the template on or near the workpiece surface. My thinking is that the template material is thin enough it may allow the bushing to ride over it if the bushing isn't well into the template. If this happens the template is obviously going to get trashed.:bad:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

They make extra long guides just for that type of job ,just as a side note you can make your own rails to hold the letter templates in place by using a slot cutter and some hardwood so the letter don't fall out and cut up some 1/8" thick MDF stock for your own spacers but I will say if you use some 1/2" thick MDF stock and just put on a rabbit on the ends, it will add support for your rails and for your router..many ways to upgrade the MilesCraft system to make it work for you. 

Letter Template Guides
Letter Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

==


----------



## oldfitter597 (Dec 30, 2011)

*I took my set back!*

I bought a milescraft set. The letters fell out of the track. The bushing fell out of the base plate. That was enough for me. Back it went! I'll keep looking for a set that works better. Oldfitter


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

So, just curious. Why not freehand rout the letters instead of futzing around with templates? I have made several signs and find it really easy, especially with a trim router. You can lay out the design on your computer, transfer to the wood, and rout away leaving either raised or incised letters.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I make hundreds of trail signs for the Red Rock Ranger District of the coconino national forest. You can see how I use the miles craft sign kit very easily here: http://www.routerforums.com/sign-making/17262-milescraft-sign-kit.html
You will find my post on page 4....


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've made about 50 signs this past Christmas so far with my Milescraft kit, right out of the box, and have had no trouble. I still get "thank you's" and pics of their signs hung in front of their houses. Only thing I mad was a jig to hold my wood, and clamp the sign jig too. Other then that, right out of the box.


----------

